# E21 323i Vs 2002



## jroles (Mar 16, 2018)

I have some money i want to invest in to a classic BMW and I'm thinking either an E21 323i or a 2002 (around that price range) any suggestions or pros and cons to either?


----------



## 251CAR8888 (Dec 22, 2018)

jroles said:


> I have some money i want to invest in to a classic BMW and I'm thinking either an E21 323i or a 2002 (around that price range) any suggestions or pros and cons to either?


For sale. 1974 2002 Automatic. Foley AL 36535








Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 251CAR8888 (Dec 22, 2018)

251CAR8888 said:


> For sale. 1974 2002 Automatic. Foley AL 36535
> View attachment 839907
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


REDUCED!! $7,800.00

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

